
Steve Yegge - Programming Politically Part 2 - nagrom
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts
======
tomku
I was wondering how he could top bringing political labels into programming
language discussion... and then he makes an analogy to prisoners urinating on
command. I'm not sure what I think of the actual argument in that case, but
I'm certainly impressed with his imagination.

That said, his doubling down on the political metaphors has introduced even
more irrelevant US-centric bait into the discussion. I think there's some
merit to the idea that there's an axis - but you can't say that it's not about
US politics, then compare one side to the Moral Majority.

------
Leftium
Part 1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4365255>

------
numeromancer
Aaaaah, Steve Yegge. Quickly becoming the Malcolm Gladwell of Computer
Programming.

These kinds of notions used to be Outliers® in his essays, but this may be The
Tipping Point®, whereafter he skips the half-baking and just swallows his
notions raw. One of the costs of fame. _sigh_

------
cyborg
Also see <http://sweaxis.org> and <http://sweaxis.org/stats/age>

